# The Crappest Lure in your Box



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

just had a quick check of tackle box and all lures that have been used have caught fish....even the crappy Kmart outbacks.....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hehe I have that lure Ant, never swum it myself.

As for crappy lures, I have a few crappy Crystal Creek spinners that dont spin.

<go figure>


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought several Braid Slammer Squid lures a few years back. Lots of trolling miles and never got a nibble.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought a bucket of plastics years ago and a couple of them look like lizards!there about 6-7 inches long, never used them!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Soft plastic shrimps of varying colours and style....clear, red, nuclear chicken you name it all with the same result. Bugger all! I always fall for the same stuff. The tackle shop owner says "oh these absolutely slay the big bream up here". SURE THEY BLOODY WELL DO! :twisted:

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

all my lures are duds......


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

Gulp plastics with bent tails annoy the crap out of me. :x Also a couple of no name hard bodies that just wouldn't swim straight no matter how much I tinkered with them. :shock:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

LoboLoco said:


> I bought a bucket of plastics years ago and a couple of them look like lizards!there about 6-7 inches long, never used them!


LL - I thought the same way when given the same bucket as a Chrissy present by well intentioned in laws. Have to say though the black lizard with blue flecks is firmly attached to the jaw of a BIG snapper somewhere in Moreton Bay. (Had to use it - my son insisted!)
I have a pre rigged blue and white squid trolling lure that has done many miles in NSW and QLD for nil result. I give it a run every 3 months or so but clip it on more in frustration than hope.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Bit off topic, but has anyone bought Gulp Corn? I couldn't believe it the first time i saw it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

theclick said:


> Bit off topic, but has anyone bought Gulp Corn? I couldn't believe it the first time i saw it.


Yeah I have seen them, I reckon they would slay the Carp in the Logan River. But I reckon you could buy a can of Corn Kernels for half the price of the berkleys, but then again the corn kernels wouldn't be reuseable. 

Cheers


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll jump in and say my worst lure is a grey cordell rattlin spot... Had it for years and never a touch, its covered in scratches, but they are just from the trebles bashing into it!!


----------



## rowdy70 (Mar 6, 2008)

I had success on a jakell imitation and as soon as I got home from my fishng weekend I bought a ten pack of lipless crackbaits on ebay for next to nothing......mistake....goes to show what a bit of success can have on the old mindplay...? I got lucky so there is no doubt I cant replicate the same conditions of my initial success but this was a lesson in crap vs quality so now I use the real thing....go jakell bros


----------

